# Ok It's a little too early yet



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

But still I see more and more Christmas lights and people putting the Xmas tress in the living room windows when I drive home from work every night. I love X-mas just as much as anybody, but putting up a tree this early come on!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My step daughter put ours up last night.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Up two weeks b4 down 1 day afterwards


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

850PoPo said:


> Up two weeks b4 down 1 day afterwards



That's more like it  I am more of a 5-7 days before, down on the 27th


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Some might say we are a bit of a holiday Scrooge...
My parents have a 18 inch Christmas tree they sat up on Christmas eve b4 everyone arrives and I put it back in the box b4 we leave that night. Been a on going joke for years now.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Heck we didn't even set it up last year. We looked at each other and asked do we really wont to deal with it and said no. Why do they get put in front of the biggest widow in the house anyway? Way not the corner of the room or something?

kinda off topic but funny 
One year my brothers and I were drinking mickeys grenades and decided to put up the fake tree for mom since she had brought it up from the basement. So we set it up put up the lights in-stuff and played video games in surround sound at radial your neighbors pitchers off the wall!! Mom got home and found us emersed in games having a good ol time started to yell at us for being so loud then seeing the tree and fell down laughing her butt off and dang near pisssed her pants. You see we got the tree up good broke out the lights and they were all tangled up so we just took the hole pile and tossed the ball in the middle of the tree and plugged them in, then we proceeded to hang the ornament's but she didn't bring that box up so we improvised with the empty mickeys grenades beer bottles all over the place!!! It was a beautiful tree!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll probably put one up in the next 2 weeks. I usually wait till the weekend after thanksgiving. Will probably do a real tree again this year.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll be putting it up after Thanksgiving and taking it down after new years

Fabman that sounded like a sight to see, when the lights get tangled up, i just assume to throw them away and buy new ones, can be a pain to get right


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll be tossing up the small table top tree this year after Thanksgiving. It will come down the day after. Come down, lol I mean I'll unplug it and stick it in a small box.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

My family usually puts it up Grey Cup Sunday (Cdn football). When I got married that changed...he's such a scrooge 

Now I'm back to the old ways, so it's going up this weekend. It'll be down again before we head back to school/work in January.

As for the outdoor Christmas lights, in Canada you have to put them up early or risk freezing or falling off the frozen ladder. However, I don't think they should be turned on until at least Dec...IMHO.


----------



## kawi rider (Nov 23, 2009)

Put up the outside lights today, but won't put a tree up till the week before Xmas and take it all down the day after New Years.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I love this one.....


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

LMAO, great pic D, as for the tree part, over the last couple years I have become a scrooge of sorts and am all for puttin up 2 days before and boxing day knockin it down, but the rest of the family is all about puttin it up early, bahhhh humbug lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I had to laugh today. When I moved out I left the beautiful artificial tree and with the ex. He recently got a couple of cats. Today I dropped the boys off and they showed me the tree. Broken decorations on the floor, garland ripped to shreds, the tree itself looks like a tall Charlie Brown tree. ahhh sweet justice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mine looks kinda scraggly this year... but Im a single dude so... who cares.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> I love this one.....


LMAO!!!


Put mine up Sunday and tree in two weeks!!


----------

